# custom tank builders.



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi anybody know of any good quality custom fish tank builders around or anywhere that can make them to customers specifications in the poole/bournemouth/southampton areas?


----------



## Fuzzy_Buzzy (Sep 13, 2009)

There is a shop in boscombe/Bournemouth area. Called tropical fish world or something like that. Down the highstreet of boscombe. Half rep and hal fish shop. Brilliant shop. 

They do fish tanks and viv to built. If you draw them a idea of what you want and messaurements then they should be able to do it for a price ... I could give you there number if you wanted ?


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

MMMMnnnnnah I'll give them a miss thanks. Cheers for the reply though.


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

price up to build the tank urself.


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

waynenoonan1234 said:


> price up to build the tank urself.


 
...? :hmm:


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

"price up to build tank yourself" - do it yourself.


I am also looking for someone in the bournemouth/poole area to do me some custom work.


Karl


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

Wouldn't know how and would rather pay someone to make a decent job rather than me make an awfull job and end up down a&e with no fingers lol!


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

.....suggestions?


----------



## fizzy (Apr 18, 2009)

i build acrylic aquariums.

D


----------

